# NUK teat collapsing, what am I doing wrong?



## LeahMaya (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi,
Not sure if this is the right place to post this. My 9 week old son is now having bottles whilst I am at work I have bought a NUK bottle (glass) and the 3 different teat flows for 0-6 months. After a few sucks the teat collapses and I have to remove the teat and start again. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I want to use an orthodontic teat and a wide-necked glass bottle so my choice is limited I really like the NUK but its almost as if the vent isn't opening up when he is sucking. I have used a similar teat on a baby nova bottle and it works well, he likes it but the bottles are very slim and tall and I need wide-necked.
I am in the UK. Any suggestions welcomed
Thanks Leah


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

It's been a long time since I used a bottle, but you might make sure you aren't screwing the cap on too tight. Other then that I have no idea.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

They just do that...the vent seemed to be usless to me. It was originally the only nipple DD would accept, but now we have switched to Avent bottles and those are great. She actually "latches on" just like she would the breast, and has no trouble switching back and forth from breast to bottle.......


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Most bottles just do that when using the latex nipples. Why are you stuck on the glass bottle?


----------

